# Center Display dead pixels



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

Hi, 
My center display (instrument cluster) has several dead pixels. So much, that its impossible now to read anything (MPG, etc).
Is there a way to just get that display part, instead of changing the whole instrument cluster? 
If so, how easy is the install? immobilizer problem? 

Thank you!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Usually two options.

repair:$$$, at places like....http://www.modulemaster.com/en/services/instrument_clusters.php


replace:$$$$$ from local dealer.

cheers


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

What about the ebay display unit that is selling? Anyone have tried it before?
Thanks


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

people have used them with good results. have you ever reworked surfaced mounted components before? You might want to have a good electrical technician/engineer rework it for you.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

check ebay... there is actually vendors there that will offer to rebuild the4 cluster. 

i had my center LCD screen replaced by a locaal guy who offered the rebuild through ebay.


HERE IS THE SCREEN

HERE IS COMPLETE REBUILD


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

I bought the $70 LCD screen, and installed it. I then reflowed the solder joints for the led backlighting on the temperature and fuel, as they would not illuminate unless you pressed the cluster inward. I never had any problems with the needles, so for $70 and 30 minutes of time, i was able to have my lcd display fixed, and a working as intended cluster.

If you have even the most basic level of common sense, and an understanding of how to flow solder, i strongly recommend giving it a whirl versus financing someone elses living.

By the time youve removed it, youve already done half the work. If there is interest, i may be able to do one for a friend who is having the same problems, and take pictures for everyone.


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

No problem with the soldering part. Im a chiptuning dealer since 2001... old school soldering chiptuning is my specialty. 
I will give the $70 a try. I will take pics and post it here. 

Everything else on my cluster is working fine, but is there a mod. (led?) or something that you guys recommend while im on it?

Thanks


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

BTW, i just removed the cluster, but i dont know how to take the LCD out without damaging anything.
Anyone have done this before?
I already ordered the $70 part from ebay (mexico). If I cant figured out, I will have to give it to someone that repair clusters...


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

is the ebay repair vendor reliable?


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

i redid my cl;uster via an ebay vendor.. he happened to be local (ONTARIO) as well so i just brought my car there and picked it up 5 hours later.

cluster was MIIIIINT.... i have not had any problems and i have lifetime warranty on their work  

been 3 years now and no worries.


honestly for $350 fully rebuilt... cant really complain bout that price since you dont have to lift a finger to do jack.


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

I went to the dealer (still under warranty) and they replaced it no questions asked.


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

DurTTy said:


> honestly for $350 fully rebuilt... cant really complain bout that price since you dont have to lift a finger to do jack.


**** man, i guess i dont have as much many as you. 
I cant pay somebody $280 for what i can do in under an hour. Just cant afford to give money away like that, wish i could though. One day maybe :beer:


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

wrparrish said:


> **** man, i guess i dont have as much many as you.
> I cant pay somebody $280 for what i can do in under an hour. Just cant afford to give money away like that, wish i could though. One day maybe :beer:


um ... 280 for lifetime warranty on a full rebuild... is peanuts... 

it took a fully VDO certified guy 5 hours to take the cluster out rebuild the whole cluster and then re-install
it... all i had to do was drop off the car, hit some bongs and then come back to drive off. 

 to each their own.


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

DurTTy said:


> i redid my cl;uster via an ebay vendor.. he happened to be local (ONTARIO) as well so i just brought my car there and picked it up 5 hours later.
> 
> cluster was MIIIIINT.... i have not had any problems and i have lifetime warranty on their work
> 
> ...


 Hey, who is that guy in Ontario. I have the same problem with center display and temp. gauge however I can still read some of the center display info.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

raart said:


> Hey, who is that guy in Ontario. I have the same problem with center display and temp. gauge however I can still read some of the center display info.


 hey i sent you a pm , hope it works out


----------

